# Trivia 6/8



## luckytrim (Jun 8, 2019)

trivia 6/8
DID YOU KNOW...
The smallest cactus species is only about one centimeter in  diameter.


1. Which of these baseball players hit more home runs in their  career?
  a. - Babe Ruth
  b. - Ted Williams
c. -  Harmon Killebrew
d. - Hank Aaron
2. Who was the first President of the United States following  the adoption 
of the Constitution in 1787?
3. Who has been Sir Elton John's principal songwriting partner  since 1967?
4. Name the fictional character who lost his  shadow...
5. What is the average life expectancy of a pet  mouse?
  a. - 6 Months
  b. - One Year
  c. - Two Years
  d. - Three Years
6. Where is Wales with relation to England?
  a. - North
  b. - South
  c. - East
  d. - West
7. First Ladies :
Ten years after she left the White House, her son had her  committed to an 
insane asylum...
8. Egyptian Gods :
Anubis, the god of embalming, had a human body and a _________  head.
  a. - Hawk's
  b. - Jackal's
  c. - Crocodile's
  d. - Human's

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Actress Susan Lucci was nominated for a Daytime Emmy for her  role as Erica
Kane 13 years in a row (1981-93).  She finally achieved that  goal on the
fourteenth nomination.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Washington
3. Bernie Taupin
4. Peter Pan
5. - c
6. - d
7. Mary Todd Lincoln
8. - b

CRAP !!
She finally won on her Nineteenth (Non-consecutive)  nomination, in 1999.


----------

